# How much for wax???



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I sell it $3.50-7.50 depending how much they buy. That is in clean bars and wrapped.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I saw some for sale at hobby lobby just a few days ago - don't know the weight but it was about 3"x1"x7" - $15. I guess that represents the high end of retail.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I bought some cheap, plastic deli containers that hold 8 oz. of melted beeswax. I fill them and sell them with no lid for $3.50

That's $7 a pound for clean bees wax. 

Grant
Jackson, MO www.maxhoney.homestead.com


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

Presume you're talking bulk prices Brian. I don't have a current price, but just to give you an idea, got $2.20/lb. (for trade in) at Mann Lake last October.


----------



## florida pollinator (Jul 31, 2006)

2 weeks ago Dadant in florida quoted me 1.95 on light wax which is a sucky price.Last sept or so it was 2.25


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

1oz bars go for $1 at our farmers market.


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

David LaFerney said:


> I saw some for sale at hobby lobby just a few days ago - don't know the weight but it was about 3"x1"x7" - $15. I guess that represents the high end of retail.


And that is some seriously nasty wax they are selling at that price, too. FAR from top quality.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

If I could find some for $2.50/lb range, I would buy a couple hundred lbs for candle making


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

right now to buy rendered filtred beeswax $3.50/lb if you buy a thousand pounds, you pay the shipping. If less than 100lbs, $4.00 and if only a few pounds, $4.50...Canadian prices


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

We typically pay between $1.85-$2.50, price determined by color and cleanliness. 
Sheri


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

I only have small qty's available for sale as I re use most of my wax.
I sell wax from brood comb for $8.50 LB and wax from cappings for $10.50.
I usually have a waiting list of buyers.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't recall the exact price, but Sue bee sold me rendered bulk cappings wax to me for basically the same price they paid their producers, this spring. Albeit that was for like 400 lbs...


----------

